# Giving away stuff anonymously



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 26, 2022)

A few months ago, I had both Pokémon sun and Pokémon sword. I already had moon and shield, so I decided to leave them somewhere with a piece of paper that said "free games" on my way to class one day. When I checked 2 days later, they were gone. Presumably taken by someone. Has anyone else given away something this this way before?


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 26, 2022)

I once did this with a wii


----------



## Inferndragon (Jun 26, 2022)

Well i used to buy random people games all the time on steam. Probably 60% of my total spend on Steam was gifting games to friends or random people who I wanted to enjoy games.

However, I would of recommended you placed them both in different places. So you would more likely get 2 people to experience it instead of 1 person just enjoying the game. Still it was altriustic of you to do that. The only problem doing it that way is that the person who might of got those games might not even had a console and just sold them off to a pawn store to buy something else.


----------

